# coco's bad paw



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

yesterday in the evening coco jumped off the sofa, it was not even that high and she has jumped off higher things but i think that this time she just landed very dodgy. we rushed her to the vet and the vet said that she doesnt feel any fracture but she may have sprained it, she have coco some pain killers and sent us home and we are due for an x-ray monday morning because she is still not putting any weight on the paw.
i just hope it is not anything too serious, her paw on one leg is really noticibly slanted so i thought that it was dislocated but i guess i will find out tomorrow


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Ouch, I hope its just a sprain I will keep my fingers crossed for Coco. It's so hard to stop them jumping of things they don't seem to have any fear of heights.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope its nothing to serious.

Keep us posted yeah x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Ouch! Poor baby! That sounds like it hurts!  I hope everything comes back ok! Good luck!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh No! Poor Coco! 
I hope everything turns out to be okay.
Any news?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

oh Coco you silly girl, I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

evrything is fine now her bone slid out of the joint and it is fixed now, her cast is HUGE though she cannot walk properly and she has to bring her leg back and hop on 3 legs, we are going for a check up on thursday to see how everythings going.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just checking on little cocos leg bo-bo sure hope everything is getting better each new day she sure is cute


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Bless her ... Hugs for Coco xx


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

she is feeling better now but she still has to have her cast for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Poor thing, I hope things turn out Ok for her. Keep us posted....


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

awww poor coco! hope she recovers real quickly  xx


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

thank you everyone


----------

